# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Verdrietig

## bo

ik heb een paar maanden geleden een abortus ondergaan, heb het gewoon genomen zoals het was en als vanzelfsprekend gezien dat ik een kindje niet zou kunnen houden, begin er nu problemen mee te krijgen, denk er constant aan, droom erover en voel me ontzettend schuldig. Ik ben 22 jaar en studeer nog, er is geen plaats voor een kindje in mijn leven maar voel me er zo ontzettend verdrietig over en vraag me af hoe dat komt.... kan mijn eigen gevoelens totaal niet meer plaatsen. Het begint naar het depressieve toe te neigen. Had niet verwacht dat ik hier moeite mee zou krijgen maar krijg het nu niet meer uit mijn gedachten. Was een paar weken geleden weer over tijd en raakte in paniek het enige wat ik dacht was dat als ik nu weer zwanger zou zijn ik t zeker zou houden. Ik was niet zwanger... 
Ik ga veel uit en doe veel leuke dingen maar vooral omdat ik niet alleen thuis wil zitten, dat zijn de nachten waarin ik niet kan slapen en de avonden dat ik ontzettend verdrietig en boos ben... en het ergste is dat ik niet eens weet waarom precies... wil er het liefste niet over nadenken en er alleen maar voor weglopen en het er ook niet met iemand over hebben, maar voel me zo ontzettend verdrietig en verward en weet niet wat ik ermee aan moet. Heb ook het gevoel dat niemand het toch begrijpt omdat ik het zelf niet begrijp.
Weet dat er geen plaats is voor een kindje in mijn leven momenteel en dat dit de verstandigste keuze was, maar waarom doet het dan nu ineens zo&#39;n pijn?

----------


## samsara

Hallo, Bo

je kunt deze gevoelens niet verdringen, je zult ze moeten verwerken. Misschien heb je daarvoor hulp nodig. Praten met een goede vriend, of iemand die je dierbaar is kan helpen, anders zijn er nog instanties of therapeuten die je weer helder zicht op je leven kunnen geven. 
Je mag me altijd mailen of bellen als je wilt, [email protected] , mijn praktijk zit in Eindhoven, 040 8441053
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------


## Cor

Hallo, Bo

Ik ben het met samara helemaal eens dit kun je niet alleen oplossen
zoek iemand met wie je kunt praten.
Ik weet niet of je een gelovig mens bent maar je kunt ook eens met Hem praten, en wat je ook kunt doen en dat is erg moeilijk je kunt ook met je kindje praten waarom je het heb laten doen zot dat je afschijd kunt nemen ik bedoel hiermee dat je met jezelf in reine moet komen alleen dan kun je doorgaan, vergeten kun je nooit maar maar je moet het kunnen accepteren.

Praat met iemand&#33;

Sterkte

----------


## sannie

hoi bo,
Ik heb hetzelfde ondergaan als jij.
Ook in mijn leven was er geen plaats voor een kind en ook met mijn gezondheid zou dat geen goede beslissing zijn.
Dat neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat ik het op dat moment er heel moeilijk mee had.
Ik heb ook bewust na de abortus ervoor gekozen om te kijken wat er uit kwam.
In gedachten denk je aan een klein mensje terwijl het in werkelijkheid nog maar een klompje cellen zijn.
De weken daarna waren erg zwaar maar ben er toch bovenop gekomen.
Wel met proffesionele hulp.
sterkte het komt echt goed.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Bo, Sannie en overige lezers,

Ik heb ook een abortus ondergaan. (zie abortus-ervaringen http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=55) 
Met je verstand neem je die moeilijke beslissing. Echter je gevoel en je hart hoeven daar niet zo over te denken. Dit was bij mij ook het geval en ik heb daar voor en na die tijd meerdere gesprekken over gehad bij het FIOM. 
_De Fiom biedt hulp bij een aantal specifieke levensvragen; op basis van deze gespecialiseerde psychosociale hulpverlening ontwikkelt zij nieuwe methodieken en preventieactiviteiten opdat cliënten zo snel mogelijk (weer) het heft in eigen handen kunnen nemen. De Fiom wisselt haar expertise uit met andere (internationale) organisaties en draagt deze voor een deel ook aan hen over. De levensvragen waarbij de Fiom ondersteuning biedt, hebben te maken met (on)bedoelde zwangerschap, tienerouderschap, zwangerschapsverlies, ongewenste kinderloosheid, afstand doen van een kind, afgestaan/geadopteerd zijn, (inter)nationale zoekacties naar familieleden en in beperkte mate huiselijk en seksueel geweld. Voor meer informatie over FIOM zie http://www.fiom.nl/_
Deze gesprekken hebben mij in elk geval geholpen om het een plekje te geven...
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

